# The Ethanol Chickens Come Home to Roost



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a good read and says what I have been talking about for years. Apparently somebody in DC is starting to get it!!!

http://www.redstate.com/dhorowitz3/2012/07/26/the-ethanol-chickens-come-home-to-roost/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> federally subsidized crop insurance encourages farmers to cultivate marginal land and engage in other risky practices, knowing that taxpayers will, in effect, bail them out.


He said a mouth full there. It's about time we see responsible farmers, or they go down the tubes and a responsible farmer with intelligence greater than a doorknob will have their land.



> farmers are richer than ever


Wow, I never thought I would live to hear the truth.



> a program in which the taxpayer provides up to 50% of a farmer's expenses used to plant biomass crops. But the most egregious part of the three-legged ethanol beast -the mandate - is still intact. There is no worse form of tyranny than using the boot of government to force consumers to purchase a particular product.


All I ever hear is "landowner rights". Since when is it right for them to dictate what we have at the gas pumps. They drain us on April 15, then demand we buy their product. Some call themselves conservative, but they are socialists in masks. Not many things anger me more than this socialist program. I would like to dig up Lincoln and tell him he didn't end slavery.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

So is ethnol production ending with $8.00/bu corn ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With our nation in economic trouble we can no longer afford programs like Solyndra solar power or ethanol. Through huge subsidies it created $8 corn. With ethanol gone corn will crash for a year because of the sudden surplus then get back to reality.
Many of us kept saying use something other than corn. Some of us recommended switch grass. No one wanted to listen so now Brazil will take over the market with sugar can based ethanol. At least they use more manpower and less mechanized so perhaps it will not be a net loss like our corn ethanol.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

sugarcane may work. It produces much more ethanol per ton than corn. I have read up to 20/times more.Production from corn will never be practicle.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If the green socialists were truthful or could think their motto would be "burn ethanol and make us energy dependent". The fact they will not face up to this shows those who think they are really not concerned about the environment they are concerned about power and the environmental issues make good clubs to beat over the heads of conservatives. However, they must first make fools of the general public through our public education or it will not work.

Edit: Do you ever wonder why groups who claim to be conservative support corn ethanol? Either they are not conservative, or they are willing to shaft our nation for their personal wallet.


----------

